# Lets see some BLACK trucks!!!!



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Post some pics of your BLACK trucks here.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Here is mine


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's mine before the plow was installed, and the 2 trucks together (don't mind the gray Chevy!)


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here are a few of mine. And the do NOT plow snow lol.
Black is great when it's clean.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

here are couple of mine


----------



## Janitor_69 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Janitor_69;1245730 said:


>


I think you need to adjust the plow mount. Look at the edge of the plow at full angle.


----------



## Janitor_69 (Nov 9, 2010)

f250man;1245773 said:


> I think you need to adjust the plow mount. Look at the edge of the plow at full angle.


Are ya sure? Yeah I know it needs fixed but havent had the time or more importantly the money for it. I only plow a few driveways and one lot so im not horribly worried. Im probably just going to sell the plow so im not worried


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

here some of the blizzard


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1245539 said:


> Here are a few of mine. And the do NOT plow snow lol.
> Black is great when it's clean.


Nice trucks Rob, even though their fords lol, how much hay do you bring in each year? What do you use to bring it in? A truck and trailer, or a tractor?


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

heres a pic of mine in the summer


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet trucks guys. Black is the way to go. My next one will be black for sure. Until then i'm stuck with blue


----------



## man4054 (Feb 23, 2010)

Janitor_69;1245730 said:


>


Nice pickup. Best dodge i've seen in awhile


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

Summer 2010


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1245868 said:


> Nice trucks Rob, even though their fords lol, how much hay do you bring in each year? What do you use to bring it in? A truck and trailer, or a tractor?


We are not all perfect lol
By bring it in do you mean stack it?? I stack it with a NH stackwagon. Last year I put up about 15,000 bales of my own and probably another 50,000 bales for customers. Also did about 450 round bales.
The hay shead in the pic belongs to a customer/friend of mine and it's a monster, something like 70x150 and 22ft tall. I think we put up 12k small squares and 150 round bales there this year.
Robert


----------



## wastedwages (Feb 9, 2011)

This is mine. My plow truck is green so I can't post a picture of it.prsport


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1246012 said:


> We are not all perfect lol
> By bring it in do you mean stack it?? I stack it with a NH stackwagon. Last year I put up about 15,000 bales of my own and probably another 50,000 bales for customers. Also did about 450 round bales.
> The hay shead in the pic belongs to a customer/friend of mine and it's a monster, something like 70x150 and 22ft tall. I think we put up 12k small squares and 150 round bales there this year.
> Robert


By bring it I mean from the feild to the barn or where ever you stack it, and WOW thats alot of hay!!! I usually help put up 3-5k per yr, but we throw/stack it on flatbed equipment trailers then bring it to our barn and off-load it and stack it into a big pile in our indoor riding arena. My neighbor across the street from me cuts,rakes, and bales it for us from all the feilds around us and we pay him X amount per bale.. We pick it up all by hand, but it's not bad, we have a good group of local guys so we all bu!!sh!t around and have a good time while we do it...


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wasted.... That is a good looking truck, I have always loves short box DRW's.
Is that a 4in lift?
Robert


----------



## wastedwages (Feb 9, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1246084 said:


> Wasted.... That is a good looking truck, I have always loves short box DRW's.
> Is that a 4in lift?
> Robert


Thanks, 3.5 on the front,3.0 on the rear, rolling on 37's..


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Now i have to put the fleet together for a few pics lol


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the short bed duallies are cool cause you never see them, but heres my black truck only 2wd so it doesn't plow.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I love black trucks.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Me too. My favorite.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

wastedwages;1246015 said:


> This is mine. My plow truck is green so I can't post a picture of it.prsport


Twins!, what kind of a lift do you have on it?


----------



## wastedwages (Feb 9, 2011)

TremblaySNOW;1249087 said:


> Twins!, what kind of a lift do you have on it?


Nice, I have a 3.5 Ready-lift on it.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool I have the same but 2.5


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not a Ford guy, but that is a nice truck. Thumbs Up
The lights on the running boards are nice too. The front end looks to be handling the plow nicely, doesn't even look liked it budged.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

BlackBirdWS.6;1250850 said:


> I'm not a Ford guy, but that is a nice truck. Thumbs Up
> The lights on the running boards are nice too. The front end looks to be handling the plow nicely, doesn't even look liked it budged.


Thanks. It's sitting on 285 BFGs now. And the truck hardly moves with the blade thanks to an add a leaf up front.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

grec-o-face;1250693 said:


>


Seen it in person and this is a really nice ride! Plus it lights up like a xmas tree!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the most recent black truck I owned which was traded in for my 2500 (which I hate maroon). This was before it was returned to stock for plowing duty.

Yes I know there is a rats nest of wires in the back, it was cleaned up after I finished the spreader lights.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

plowguy43;1250953 said:


> Seen it in person and this is a really nice ride! Plus it lights up like a xmas tree!


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Well it's actually the wife's truck, but I get to drive it once in awhile. She won't let me put a plow on it though... But here's a few pics of it anyway. She was out playing in the snow and taking some pics during the last storm...


























'07 3500 Sport 6.7Cummins, auto, 4x4, leveled, 295 terra grapplers, egr/dpf delete, 5"exhaust, and Smarty Jr. for those wondering. She's trying to make it all black, added the black toolbox, black nerfbars, and black Rockstars and had the windows tinted. Projector headlights and LEDs with smoked lenses on all the other lights should round it out.Thumbs Up


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

bighornjd;1250986 said:


> Well it's actually the wife's truck, but I get to drive it once in awhile. She won't let me put a plow on it though... But here's a few pics of it anyway. She was out playing in the snow and taking some pics during the last storm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is your ugh wifes!?!?:bluebounc wtf do you drive?!!?!!? lol wesport


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

patlalandebutt;1251507 said:


> this is your ugh wifes!?!?:bluebounc wtf do you drive?!!?!!? lol wesport


an '06 5.9...Thumbs Up

older pic, but only decent one I can find at the moment...


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Another one.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw a Dodge Ram short bed dually yesterday while I was out plowing, but it wasn't clean like yours. It looked like they just threw on the biggest fender flares they could find rather than getting the Dodge dually fender flares. Not very clean.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

My 98 F150 Reg Cab, Short bed with SnowDogg Stainless plow.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

grec-o-face;1250693 said:


>


those blacked out lights on the roof and mirrors look f***ing awsome were did you get them from


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice Fords!!!


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

snowplowpro;1251892 said:


> those blacked out lights on the roof and mirrors look f***ing awsome were did you get them from


The ones on our dually we got from Recon.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

snowplowpro;1251892 said:


> those blacked out lights on the roof and mirrors look f***ing awsome were did you get them from


Thanks!!
Actually they're stock amber ford lenses. My paint guy is real good with tinting plastic lenses. He preps the plastic with sand paper and etching material - then thins out black paint. My mirror lenses were done the same way. Tail lights come out great too.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

snowplowpro;1251892 said:


> those blacked out lights on the roof and mirrors look f***ing awsome were did you get them from


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

we have had a little bit of snow this year. Here are a couple pictures from our December storm.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

couple pics right after a wash and one from the blizzard the in december


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

The F350 Dump is a dark green not black but the other 2 are black.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

A few action Pics


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We got (2) new to us 2008, Chevy 3500HD LT Z71, duramax coming in both are identical...and both getting 9'2" Boss plows, cab marker lights, decals, etc.


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

My Black RAM


----------



## Joneso8 (Feb 19, 2008)

And again..


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Spring in Michigan, gotta luv it!!*


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Joneso8, that dodge is awesome. Perfect truck in my opinion just gotta add that cummins for another $6 grand. haah


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

heres my truck shined up


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

only black truck i've ever had or plan to have. but the thing saved my life i think! or atleast saved me from more serious injury.

i really hate black paint though lol


























may she RIP


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

its black i swear...


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

So it's a color changer, sweet!


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is my new baby. 2011 Dodge Ram HD 2500 Hemi Crew Cab. I should have a Boss 8.2V on it by next winter. I love it so far. I did have a 2008 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab Hemi with a Boss Sport Duty on it, while it was a great truck this one is so much more, and nicer!







tymusic


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

you need some more meat on those tires, could fit 33's and they would look nice.......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

2007 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 6.7 Cummins Stock other then then rims. Need some flares


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

mortician79;1277075 said:


> Here is my new baby. 2011 Dodge Ram HD 2500 Hemi Crew Cab. I should have a Boss 8.2V on it by next winter. I love it so far. I did have a 2008 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab Hemi with a Boss Sport Duty on it, while it was a great truck this one is so much more, and nicer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How r those Hemi's on fuel?


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

heres mine pwr wagon


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Lots of nice trucks on here! Here's my 07


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

KPZ Enterprises;1278875 said:


> heres mine pwr wagon


great lookin truck sir! couldn't complain anymore how they couldn't throw a cummins into those powerwagons! How's the hemi in that truck?


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

chevykid;1254230 said:


> couple pics right after a wash and one from the blizzard the in december


what camera are you using!?!? your collecting those reflections from the truck so awesomely!:bluebounc


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*2003 F-350 xlt*

From December 26, 2010 Blizzard!!


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

the hemi runs great and has more than enough power to get the job done, and i dnt have to worry about cold starts.lol But there are times when i wish i had a cummings in the summer towing, but i guess thats y im getting a diesel dump truck now.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

how do you like those RECON projector headlights? any complants?


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

One more black one, Ow & a blue one:laughing:


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

the lights r great, the only complaint i have is that they rnt really that bright, but who cares they look cool.haha, but with the fog lights on its bright as day out, heres a ****** pic from my cell at night.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

`Nice, do you have HIDs?


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

they have the standard h1 bulbs in them that r stock from recon.


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is ours. 08 Dodge 3500 with the Cummins, 9-2 Boss V and 14' Ebling.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

ur sterling grill is ssoooooo sexy! lol


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you, i have people ask me all the time, what is it. They have never heard of sterling before. I get a kick out of it.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

lol, im between getting the sterling grill or the srt-10 hood.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

My 2011 F350 Lariat


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

weres ur plow mount??????? lol


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Plow mount is on the Jeep, LOL have not decided on the Ford yet


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Plow mount should be on this weekend....hopefully.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

..................


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

.....................


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

.........................


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

my 96 f250 with 7.6 unimount western


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

hers mine 05 f250


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

cutbetterthanyo;1303455 said:


> ..................


How do you like plowing with the cap on the truck?


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

It doesn't bother me to bad i try to not back up to much cuz i can't see real good anyway. I plow 99% of the time at night so with the dark and snow falling u can't see too good etheir way. I like it cuz it keeps the salt dry and gives me somewhere to put the empty bags and shovels.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Traded my Ford for this 2006 Cummins with 25,000 miles. I will be putting my 8.5 MVP on it soon. What are you Dodge guys doing to hold the extra weight? Anything besides Timbrens? Great looking trucks btw.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ill bite. Its not very clean but it works.
Robert


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

cutbetterthanyo;1303459 said:


> .........................


Nice setup. Whats with the 2 numbers never really understood that...


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

2007 gmc sierra 2500hd duramax


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

2007 F-250 with 8ft Western Pro Plus


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

Plow man Foster;1315514 said:


> Nice setup. Whats with the 2 numbers never really understood that...


Home and cell. Now that i have the other dump lettered, it only has my cell.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

cutbetterthanyo;1303459 said:


> .........................





cutbetterthanyo;1316628 said:


> Home and cell. Now that i have the other dump lettered, it only has my cell.


Oh man.....I would die if my customers had my home number......
One thing is the kids answering, wife has to take calls, etc.... :realmad:

I use google voice. All calls go to my cell. After business hours they go to an online answering machine. If i dont want to answer the call.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

I was younger and didn't have kids at the time. I didn't care before about them calling me at home it just meant they weren't bothering me while i was trying to make money. Now i take whatever sleep i can get and don't want the phone ringing a 11pm or 5 am. If a customer called me at 11 or 5 now i would cuss them out for waking my kids.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

*Newest work truck*

Just picked it up and had the plow installed this week - a 2009 Chev 2500HD 6.0l - a work truck to plow the little stuff. Still got to get the decals on.


----------

